

Ask HN: How to identify important emails - elisk

I have a big list of emails through a subscription form. and I would like to cross reference those emails to see if there is someone interesting there.<p>Outsourcing this could potentially lead to the leaks of said list, same goes for mechanical turk,  ideas?
======
khyryk
Search through the list with any possible terms that might indicate "something
interesting"?

Advanced AI?

------
arkitaip
Maybe a script that looks for interesting domains that belong to Fortune 500s,
Alexa Top 500, news orgs, key players in your industry, etc.

------
mapster
idea: a web service that does this, and over time, improves its filter
algorithm based on testing. Useful reporting and analytics.

~~~
elisk
Yea, that would be cool.

------
israelyc
Get an intern :)

